

A review of several JavaScript grid editors : I want to be Excel - robicch
http://roberto.open-lab.com/2010/01/18/javascript-grid-editor-i-want-to-be-excel/

======
ashanak
Great post! did you forget YUI?

~~~
robicch
I tried to limit my research to jquery components only. The list at the end of
the post if far from completeness. But yes, I forgot it :-(

------
fungi
some got one for python?

~~~
ableal
I had an idea I had seen at least one a while ago, so I hit search for "python
modules spreadsheet", and fished out this (cross-platform, GTK+) at the top:

<http://pyspread.sourceforge.net/>

The rest of the results also include some xls/odf read/write modules. Coupling
with Google docs/whatever may be another idea.

~~~
fungi
Really looking for a nice little web editor for editing a .csv config

But thx anyway :)

~~~
RyanMcGreal

        import csv
        file = csv.reader(open('config.csv'), delimiter='\t')
        for row in file:
            for cell in row:
                # do something with the cell

~~~
fungi
im more of a

csv.DictReader(open('config.csv'), delimiter=",")

guy myself, but thx anyway :)

